# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Erreur: "objet requis"

## battosaino

Bonjour  tous,

Lorsque j'implmente le petit bout de code ci-dessous, une bote de dialoge m'affiche l'erreur "Objet requis". Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire ce qui ne convient pas? 

Merci, voici le code en question:




```

```

----------


## romaik

Ta source de donnes principale n'a qu'une seule entre ?  :8O:  

Ce que je comprend, c'est que tu essayes de mettre la valeur contenu dans ton noeud Actions/recup dans ton document (meme pas la racine).

De plus, fais attention : 
- Au namespace (my: de base sur InfoPath)
- Pas de *;* en JScript

----------


## battosaino

> Ta source de donnes principale n'a qu'une seule entre ?


Peux-tu tre plus explicite  ce sujet s'il te plat? Je suis totalement newbie en dveloppement infopath, et j'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre son fonctionnement avanc. 
Qu'entends tu par "une seuil entre" 




> Ce que je comprend, c'est que tu essayes de mettre la valeur contenu dans ton noeud Actions/recup dans ton document


En effet le but tant de vrifier si le contenu du noeud "body" est bel et bien rcuprer par les instructions que j'ai russi  grapiller sur le net.

Au final j'aimerai rediriger ce noeud et son contenu vers un fichier .xml





> (meme pas la racine).


J'en dduis que j'ai fait des erreurs de syntaxe...?




> De plus, fais attention : 
> - Au namespace (my: de base sur InfoPath)
> - Pas de *;* en JScript


Peux tu me donner la syntaxe pour appeler les namespaces s'il te plat?

Merci

----------


## romaik

OK

La source de donnes principale est l'organisation que va avoir ton fichier XML une fois que tu l'aura sauvegarder. Dans le panneau Office, tu selectionnes "Source de donnes" puis Principale (dans un menu deroulant, techniquement, il devrait "de base" etre sur Principale)

Si ton but est de verifier que le contenu de *Actions/Action/Message/body* est egal au contenu de *Actions/recup*, tu peux essayer de faire qqc dans ce genre


```

```


PS : un tit cours sur le JScript que j'utilise en ce moment : JScript
PS2 : bon bein apparement j'ai eu faut, il faut le *my:* et les *;*. A confirmer par qqn qui conait bien, comme Virgul  ::):

----------


## battosaino

Merci Romaik, pour tes explications.

J'ai recr un formulaire ne utilisant les fonctions native de cration de source de donne (il n'y a donc aucune rfrence  une source extrieur). 

J'implmente ensuite sur un bouton le code (trs simple je pense) suivant (je vous ai fait grce des commentaires initialement prsents):



```

```

L'erreur prcdent persiste: "Objet requis"...
Any idea?

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Faut crire tout ton chemin dans ton expression Xpath pas juste le noeud que tu veux.

Si ton xml :


```

```

ton code devra tre comme ceci:


```
XDocument.DOM.selectSingleNode("/my:Root/my:recup").text
```

++

Thierry

P.S. Pense aux balises [code] quand tu met du code dans tes message. Il suffit de pressez sur le bouton # quand tu es dans l'dition de ton message puis de copier ton code  l'intrieur.

----------


## romaik

Je suis en train de rencontrer le meme probleme que toi sur un script OnLoad.
Une erreur d'objet requis.

Ds que je trouve une solution, et qu'elle peut t'aider, je la posterai ici mme.

----------


## battosaino

Pour rcuprer la valeur d'un noeud en vbscript, il faut utiliser la syntax suivante:



```
valeur = XDocument.DOM.SelectSingleNode("/noeud_1/noeud_2").text
```

Merci  la partie amricaine de ce site: http://www.infopathdev.com/forums/

J'espre que cela pourra servir  d'autres.

----------


## virgul

> Pour rcuprer la valeur d'un noeud en vbscript, il faut utiliser la syntax suivante:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> valeur = XDocument.DOM.SelectSingleNode("/noeud_1/noeud_2").text
> ```
> 
> Merci  la partie amricaine de ce site: http://www.infopathdev.com/forums/
> ...


Sympa de remercier les autres quand je donne la mme solution (juste en dessus) 10 jours avant...  ::aie:: 

Franchement l je comprends pas....

----------

